# I'm New to Classical - Need Some Help - bach



## AnupSharma32

Hello All

I'm new to classical music and was just wondering if someone could give me some advice. I was round at a friend of mine( who is no longer a friend) some months ago and she played me a piece of music by bach. Basically it was a cello on its own. I really liked it. I don't know what the music was so i decided to look up bach and Cellos on Amazon. I got loads of different CD's and different players. 

I think what I want is the 6 cello solo concertos....but does anyone have any advice on any particular CD or player I should get.

Cheers


----------



## opus67

Welcome aboard, Anup.

It must've been the six cello _suites_. Concertos (concerti) usually involve an orchestra.

Sorry, I haven't listened to them all, so can't recommend any particular version.


----------



## Frasier

Hello, Anupsharma

I'm new here too.

Yes, the 6 suites for solo cello. I have the Tortellier version on EMI - they're ok - but like opus67, I haven't heard all the versions. 

I recently heard the Janos Starker interpretations and think if I had my chance again I'd go for those, then Starker is probably my favourite cellist. 

Maybe borrow a few different versions from a library and choose the one you like?


----------



## amirjsi

I have listened to two versions of the Cello Suites. the first by Pierre Fournier: this version is very clear with an authentic instrument tone and feel. The other version is Mstislav Rostropovich: this recording is broader and heavier in its playing, quite more passionate, but Slava takes liberties with the rhythm here and there (not all bad, believe me). The first version is on Deutsche Grammophon Archiv label, the second is on EMI.


----------



## Manuel

You may want to try Pau Casals on this 6 cello suites also... 

If you enjoy the suites, then you can move to Bach's Sonatas and partitas for solo violin.


----------



## Don

There are so many recordings of the Cello Suites that it's hard to know where to start.

First off, you might want to decide between baroque cello recordings and those on modern cello. For baroque cello, I recommend Paolo Beschi on Winter & Winter - very sharp phrasing that anti-HIP folks tend to hate. Other fine baroque cello sets include Bruns, Blysma, Dieltiens, Carrai, ter Linden and Sheppard. A lot of folks swear by Wispelwey, but I find him too sedate.

On modern cello, there are some who take a highly romanticized view of the music such as Rostropovich and Maisky. My personal favorites are Fournier, Kirshbaum and Casals.


----------

